

What if GNU and Linux had cloned MSDOS, not Unix? - Enindu
http://thevarguy.com/open-source-application-software-companies/060515/open-source-history-what-if-gnu-and-linux-had-cloned-ms-d

======
timonoko
Utter cluelessness is so funny. MSDOS was going to be like Unix with subdirs
and redirection and shit. But goddammerung, it had to be like CP/M too, and
CP/M used "/" as an option switch, so MSDOS directories were indicated with
"\". This was so very depressing that many fixes were available, but nothing
worked totally and everywhere.

------
opless
If only someone had done that! Oh wait...
[http://www.freedos.org/](http://www.freedos.org/)

~~~
lmz
Also: [https://www.reactos.org/](https://www.reactos.org/)

